# Βάλτε χρώμα στη ζωή σας και στη σκέψη σας



## nickel (Nov 22, 2013)

Με αφορμή ένα άρθρο στο protagon.gr:
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.ellada&id=29488

Απολαύστε ελεύθερα:
http://www.streetartutopia.com/?p=12546
http://www.whereaboutsphoto.com/?attachment_id=1761
http://www.123rf.com/photo_14410300...color-of-traffic-lights-red-yellow-green.html
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/23625398 (Κόρινθος;)
Και άλλες πολλές. Δεχόμαστε προσθήκες. (Εκτός αν βρείτε ότι ανεβάσαμε και παλιότερα πολύχρωμα σκαλιά. Εγώ δεν τα κατάφερα.)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> (Εκτός αν βρείτε ότι ανεβάσαμε και παλιότερα πολύχρωμα σκαλιά. Εγώ δεν τα κατάφερα.)


Νίκελ, ξέρω ένα ωραίο φόρουμ που το λένε Λεξιλογία, όπου πρωτοστατεί ένα πολύ ενεργό μέλος (:twit:)

Κι εδώ μουσικά σκαλιά: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ed-in-my-email&p=192727&viewfull=1#post192727


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2013)

Έψαχνα κι εγώ για «σκαλιά», πουθενά σκαλιά.

Τώρα μη θέλετε να βεβαιωθώ ότι δεν έχουμε ξαναανεβάσει τα συγκεκριμένα:

http://www.designboom.com/art/syria...aily&utm_medium=e-mail&utm_source=subscribers


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 22, 2013)

Είδα 5-6 από τους ιστότοπους που παρουσίαζαν τέτοια έργα στο εξωτερικό. Σε κανενός τα σχόλια (αν μου ξέφυγαν, ζητώ συγγνώμη) δεν είδα την ξινίλα, την ευθυνοφοβία, τη γραφειοκρατική θεώρηση των πάντων, τη βαθιά συντηρητικότητα των σχολίων που διάβασα αυτές τις μέρες στα δικά μας κοινωνικά δίκτυα. Συνοψίζω μερικά:


Ποιοι κρύβονται από πίσω τους;
Ποιον ρώτησαν για να το κάνουν; Έχουν βεβαιώσεις και σφραγίδες από το Γραφείο της Πολεοδομίας;
Πήραν άδεια από τον Δήμο / τους περίοικους / τη θεια μου τη Μαριγώ που δεν της αρέσει αυτό που βλέπει από το μπαλκόνι της;
Ποιος τους διόρισε καλλιτεχνικούς υπεριμπρεσάριους της πόλης για να μας επιβάλλουν την αισθητική τους;
Οι μπογιές είναι βιοδιασπώμενες ή τοξικές; Αν τις γλείψει ένα παιδάκι και πάθει οξεία σκαλοχρωματίτιδα, ποιος θα φταίει;
 κλπ κλπ

και άλλα πολλά, σε αυτό το πνεύμα.

Το χειρότερο ήταν ότι σε πολλά έβρισκα και τον εαυτό μου να συμφωνεί. Τι θα γίνει αν πάει αύριο η χρυσαβγή να βάψει γαλανόλευκα τα σκαλάκια; Τι θα γίνει αν κάποιος μπερδευτεί από τα φώτα και τις αντανακλάσεις στα σκαλιά τη νύχτα και πέσει και χτυπήσει σοβαρά; Τι θα γίνει αν, αν, αν...

Και συνειδητοποίησα ότι και εγώ πάσχω από έντονη εξάρτηση από το «κράτος». Το ξέρω ότι όλοι μας έχουμε κατά νου ένα καλοπροαίρετο και αποτελεσματικό και διακριτικό και χρήσιμο κλπ κλπ κράτος — που δεν το είχαμε ποτέ στη χώρα μας και μάλλον δεν θα το έχουμε και ποτέ, ίσως και επειδή δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει. Οπότε, σκέφτηκα το επόμενο: Αντί να γκρινιάζουν οι περίοικοι/οι ενοχλημένοι/οι δυσαρεστημένοι, γιατί δεν επαναφέρουν τα σκαλάκια στην πρότερη, γκρίζα κατάστασή τους; Ή, ίσως ακόμη καλύτερα, γιατί δεν μας παρουσιάζουν κάπου αλλού τη δική τους εικαστική πρόταση, για να μπορούμε να απολαμβάνουμε και να συγκρίνουμε δύο ή, γιατί όχι, και ακόμη περισσότερες εναλλακτικές;


----------



## SBE (Nov 22, 2013)

Το ζήτημα είναι απλό: σε μια ευνομούμενη κοινωνία που όλα δουλευουν ρολόι και που για κάθε κιχ που γίνεται κάποιος γειτονας θα ενημερώσει την αστυνομία δεν νοείται ότι το βάψιμο του δημόσιου χώρου θα γίνει χωρίς τις σχετικές άδειες και εγκρίσεις, οπότε δεν αναρωτιέται κανένας για το θέμα. Σου λένε, για να έγινε, έχει κι επίσημη βούλα. 
Στην Ελλάδα που κάθε φρεσκοβαμμένος τοίχος ιδιωτικής κατοικίας θεωρείται πρόκληση από τους γκραφιτάδες που πάνε να γράψουν τις εξυπνάδες τους, φυσικό είναι να σκεφτόμαστε όλα αυτά τα πράγματα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2013)

Έχω την υποψία ότι πολλές από τις αντιρρήσεις (των σχολίων που διάβασες, δόκτορα) δεν είναι γνήσιες απόψεις αλλά αυτόματα αντανακλαστικά κάποιων που αντιδρούν στη δραστηριότητα μιας οργάνωσης που δεν δηλώνει αριστερή. Πιστεύω ότι χρειαζόμαστε περισσότερες πρωτοβουλίες που γίνονται από αγάπη για την πόλη και το περιβάλλον και λιγότερες για να εξυπηρετήσουμε το ιδεολόγημά μας καταστρέφοντας την πόλη (όπως ο βάνδαλος που μαγάρισε την Ακαδημία, όπως θα ήταν αν η Χρυσή Αυγή έβαφε γαλανόλευκα τα σκαλάκια).


----------

